# Como comprobar fototransistor



## S.W.A.T. (May 6, 2009)

antes de preguntar les quiero dar las gracias por este buen foro de consulta.bueno soy nuevo por aqui y me disculpan si esta pregunta no va aqui.pero no sabia donde ponerla.
ahora si voy con la pregunta :

alguien me podria facilitar la información de como comprobar el estado de un fototransistor, si este esta bueno o malo, tambien como identificar sus terminales.pero no es un fototransistor de 2 terminales, este es de 3 y no es comun es de los que traen los televisores y equipos de sonido es de color negro y su encapsulado es plastico. bueno eso es lo que creo.ya busque en google y no encontre nada sobre el tema.les adjunto una foto del fototransistor.


----------



## DRACON (May 8, 2009)

Saludos S.W.A.T. yo conozco un poco de estos temas capaz te sirva de ayuda.

Bueno hace dos semanas lleve una clase donde estudio con este tema y en realidad  existen 

fototransistores con conexion a base como sin ella, esta pin ademas 

necesariamente no  se conecta, realizando la clase para comprobar si esta bien el dispositivo 

se midio como si fuera un transistor normal uno de los pines debe ser la base, estos fototransistores 

gracias a los tres pines facilitan poder saber si se encuentran en buen estado o no a conparacion de los 

de dos pines.

Bueno me despido hojala q te ayude mi comentario.

Saludos......


----------



## S.W.A.T. (May 8, 2009)

gracias por tu comentario dracon. bueno lo que tu me comentas es lo correcto, pero mi duda es como identificar las terminales del fototransistor que esta en la foto que adjunte, ese fototransistor lo saque de un televisor. por lo general esos fototransistores no los encuentras en las casas de electronica. tambien comento que no trae ningun dato para poder identificarlo.(no trae serie).


----------



## latino18hvm (May 8, 2009)

Lo mas problable amigo es que tu fototransistor tenga los pines organizados asi:


----------



## S.W.A.T. (May 8, 2009)

gracias por tu comentario latino18hvm. la pregunta seria, por que tiene 2 colectores?
yo trate de comprobarlo como un transistor normal, este me midio en todas las combinaciones posibles.


----------



## latino18hvm (May 8, 2009)

es por que es como si tuvieras dos fototransistores de una vez, como el lm556 que son dos lm555.
ya que el emisor siempre va a tierra  no necesita tener dos de estos...
me hago entender


----------



## electrodan (May 8, 2009)

Si, lo que querés decir es que son dos fototransistores, con los emisores conectados electricamente.


----------



## DRACON (May 8, 2009)

Hola q tal e estado averiaguando acerca de lo q comentaron y no encontre ninguna respuesta con respecto a un doble  fototransistor en un encapsulado, pero si fuera correcto eso nomas tendrias q medir  en los extremos con respecto al medio(centro +) y debe marcarte valores altos de ohmios en colector y emisor  +/-  -/+.

Si no fuera asi midelo como un transistor normal, con la punta positiva del tester fijo en uno de los pines y la otra punta poniendolo en uno  despues en el otro te debe indicar un valores en ohmios bajo
y si se da  eso  ya sabes cual es la base, para determinar cual es el colector y el  emisor  existe una variacion muy pequeña de ohmios entre los  dos, coloca (base +) y mide los otros dos el q te indique  mayor ese es el emisor y porlotanto el otro es el colector.
tienes q realizar las mediciones para cada pin hasta q encuentres lo q te menciono.


Hojala q te sirva mi ayuda  nos estamos viendo en otra ocacion.

Saludos......


----------



## electrodan (May 8, 2009)

Se que los ratones opto-mecanicos (los de ruedita) tienen un fototransistor doble. Yo tengo uno por aca.


----------



## S.W.A.T. (May 9, 2009)

bueno gracias por comentar. disculpenme por no contestar antes pero es que mi servicio de internet fallo. lo que comenta latino18hvm de que son 2 fototransistores en uno lo comprendo. pero al momento de medir es el problema. la supuesta configuracion del fotortransistor es:
(c1)(e)(c2) se supone que al colocar la terminal positiva del tester en el emisor y la terminal negativa en cualquiera de los colectores este no deberia de medir nada, pero si me da lectura el tester.


----------



## electrodan (May 9, 2009)

Oscurecelo bien y fijate cuanto medis. Despés, ponelo en un lugar con mucha luz y medilo denuevo.
La polaridad del tester, depende de si es PNP o NPN, supongo que será NPN.
También comprová, por las dudas, si no es uno solo que tiene base incluida.


----------



## latino18hvm (May 9, 2009)

Una de las aplicaciones de estos fototransistores es usado en los mouse en el cual se tiene que utilizar dos referencias de él.


----------



## asherar (Sep 2, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Se que los ratones opto-mecanicos (los de ruedita) tienen un fototransistor doble. Yo tengo uno por aca.



Nunca me hubiera imaginado que eras un ratón de ruedita !


----------



## juanchocar (Nov 2, 2010)

hola buen día también tengo el mismo problema que s.w.a.t. pero el mío lo compré en una casa de electrónica y trae un número que no aparece ni en los libros de sg el número que trae es el tk 2837 si alguien me puede dar alguna pista de como conectar éste dispositivo, no lo quiero perder. gracias


----------

